# SÃO PAULO | Alto das Nações | 216m | 708ft | U/C



## gabriel campos (Jul 13, 2010)

https://www.propertydivision.com.br/pinheiros/



Works


----------



## Hudson11 (Jun 23, 2011)

any other pics of construction works? It looks like it might just be site prep. Also, would this be the tallest in Sao Paulo?


----------



## KlausDiggy (Jan 21, 2013)

Based on the renderings, it doesn't look like 216m.


----------



## viníciusMS (Mar 7, 2010)

It will be a great addition to Sao Paulo.


----------



## Augustão d2 (Feb 13, 2013)




----------



## gabriel campos (Jul 13, 2010)

New renders


----------

